# Super Smash Bros. Invitational - 4:00PM PDT on June 10th



## Justin (May 28, 2014)

[e3countdown]iso2014-06-10T16:00:00[/e3countdown]​
Discuss Nintendo's E3 Super Smash Bros. Invitational at 4:00PM PDT on June 10th!




			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> Be one of the first to see Super Smash Bros. for Wii U in action! Join us on Tuesday, June 10th as 16 highly-skilled Super Smash Bros. players take each other on in the first-ever public tournament featuring the new game.



Watch here: http://www.twitch.tv/nintendo/


----------



## WonderK (May 28, 2014)

I wonder how many people are going to main the villager in this one haha (considering this is an animal crossing forum).


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 28, 2014)

I'm definitely going to pick him up but I probably will stick to maining the spacies and marth since they'll for sure be top tier again.

It would be awesome if you could use your villager but that's completely impractical.


----------



## Alice (May 28, 2014)

Man, I wish I could go to this. I'm not sure if we have any fully functional bestbuys in the area. They own futureshop, but I don't think they'll be holding any there.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 28, 2014)

Do you know what they'll be playing at the bestbuy invitationals? Is it like a smash 4 demo?


----------



## Politoed (May 28, 2014)

i'm really curious as to what characters are gonna be used for these tournaments.. i really hope they play as greninja and megaman. i'm very excited to see them in action. i'm way too excited for this lmao my heart is racing as i'm typing this!!


----------



## Zappo09 (May 28, 2014)

I hope they announce some new characters for Super Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS at E3.


----------



## Hyoshido (May 28, 2014)

Would be nice to show us the unlockable characters (or atleast hints) at E3


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 28, 2014)

I'm assuming that they'll just announce the full roster at E3. I mean the game comes out in like july unless it gets pushed back.


----------



## TaliZorah (May 28, 2014)

Yo I wanna see my babies Greninja and Samus.
(NOT ZERO SUIT THEY COMPLETELY RUINED HER GOOD GOD.)

They said that there will be another new challenger approaching just for E3?


----------



## Renivere (May 28, 2014)

I'm gonna try to main the villager. He looks like he could be really broken since he can pocket ranged attacks and stuff.
If Lucas/Ness comes back, I'll be playing them again. Marth I'll be trying out again. Never was really good with him but I really liked playing with him.

I also wanna test out Rosalina and Luma. They look promising but difficult to control. Especially when Rosalina separates from Luma.


----------



## Zappo09 (May 29, 2014)

Renivere said:


> I'm gonna try to main the villager. He looks like he could be really broken since he can pocket ranged attacks and stuff.
> If Lucas/Ness comes back, I'll be playing them again. Marth I'll be trying out again. Never was really good with him but I really liked playing with him.
> 
> I also wanna test out Rosalina and Luma. They look promising but difficult to control. Especially when Rosalina separates from Luma.



Huh? What do you mean Luma getting separated from Rosalina?


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 29, 2014)

you can control them somewhat separately. it was in the super smash nintendo direct. rosalina down-B looks op.......


----------



## Kildor (May 29, 2014)

Since my birthday is in July, I'll be lucky to get SSB4 as my present .


*crosses fingers*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 29, 2014)

Zappo09 said:


> Huh? What do you mean Luma getting separated from Rosalina?



Luma can go off and do its own thing while Rosalina fights.


----------



## Crobatman45 (May 29, 2014)

I hated the reveal of Charizard.
It was a neon sign with fireworks that yelled out "HERE YOU GO!"


----------



## Solar (May 29, 2014)

Palutena 4 Smash plz


----------



## WonderK (May 29, 2014)

Crobatman45 said:


> I hated the reveal of Charizard.
> It was a neon sign with fireworks that yelled out "HERE YOU GO!"



Aren't all the reveals of new characters like that, though? Haha.


----------



## Zappo09 (May 29, 2014)

Tom said:


> Luma can go off and do its own thing while Rosalina fights.



Oh that's cool to hear.


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 30, 2014)

Ah, both Liquid players were invited to the tournament, nice.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 30, 2014)

What are you referring to Karla?


----------



## KarlaKGB (May 30, 2014)

Two of the players invited play for Liquid


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 30, 2014)

OH! I didn't realize they was an official tournament I thought it was a local thing only. I didn't even read the first post. Lort. I just got 10x more excited.



> Players: Milktea, Hugs, Liquid`Ken, Liquid`KDJ, Lilo, CTRL | DJ Nintendo, MIOM | Toph, PeachyHime, Crs.HBox, MIOM | PewPewU, EG.PPMD, TheRapture, VGBC | AMSA, Crs.MacD, CT Zero, Crismas
> 
> Commentators: Prog, D1, Scar
> 
> ...



If you're into melee, have you been watching Amsa's yoshi? it is a thing of wonder.

I'm not sure why hungrybox is there. He's really good and I personally like him but there's a pretty big split down the community regarding him. A lot of people love to hate him. I think that M2K is a bit too serious for something like this. He is so technical and calculated (unless he's drunk2king) that something as informal and showy as this just doesn't fit him at all. Mango however is charismatic and is one of the most well known players by people who are outside of the community. I don't know. It's going to be interesting to see. Even if there is no wavedashing and l canceling and all that good tech stuff, I'm sure the pros will make the game seem twice as fast as it actually is.


----------



## Ashtot (May 30, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Ah, both Liquid players were invited to the tournament, nice.



Pretty, cool.

Also praise Reggie for Gamecube controller adapter!


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Pretty, cool.
> 
> Also praise Reggie for Gamecube controller adapter!



I thought you're going to college and not buying a Wii U.


----------



## Ashtot (May 30, 2014)

Dude, we have a Wii U and I'm not going to college. I figured my own cousin would know...


----------



## Jeremy (May 30, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Dude, we have a Wii U and I'm not going to college. I figured my own cousin would know...



Oh I guess cousin Trundle lied to me.


----------



## WonderK (May 30, 2014)

TaliZorah said:


>



All of our body's are ready.


----------



## Zappo09 (May 31, 2014)

I just wonder, I wonder if Knuckles from Sonic will be playable for Super Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS.


----------



## WonderK (May 31, 2014)

Zappo09 said:


> I just wonder, I wonder if Knuckles from Sonic will be playable for Super Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS.



Highly doubtful. I'm pretty positive that Nintendo would never add him.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 31, 2014)

Zappo09 said:


> I just wonder, I wonder if Knuckles from Sonic will be playable for Super Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS.









No more sonic characters. Please. Sonic himself is bad enough.


----------



## Reserved (May 31, 2014)

they need to add sonic boom amy to the game 

I want to try and main either Villager or Rosalina/Luma - Villager seems more so a fun character, while Rosalina/Luma would be intense for combos.

rosalina4fox


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

Reserved said:


> they need to add sonic boom amy to the game



please no


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 31, 2014)

Reserved said:


> they need to add sonic boom amy to the game



I don't think you understand the level of enraged I am going to be if Snake doesn't return to Smash.
How are you going to keep Sonic, who was literally the worst character in smash bros history, over Snake?
Snake was practically the only excuse for me touching brawl...


----------



## Capella (May 31, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> How are you going to keep Sonic, who was literally the worst character in smash bros history



are you forgetting pichu


----------



## WonderK (May 31, 2014)

Jupiter said:


> are you forgetting pichu



Thousand times this. Pichu was the worst character I've ever played in my life. Worst character in the history of super smash brothers.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 31, 2014)

I would play pichu 1000 times before I would play sonic.


----------



## Ashtot (May 31, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I would play pichu 1000 times before I would play sonic.



In Project M, they reworked Sonic a bit and he's really fun today, if they did the same for this game I would be happier with Sonic.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 31, 2014)

I need to play more Project M I guess... I'm assuming you play online through Dolphin?


----------



## Ashtot (May 31, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> I need to play more Project M I guess... I'm assuming you play online through Dolphin?



Yeah you can, although I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

*Smash bros convention!*

YESSSS I'M GOING TO THE SMASH BROS CONVENTION ! 
We live super close to it and my friend said we can park near his lot which is super close to the center
Details here 
Is anyone else going to watch/go there and see it?


----------



## soshii (Jun 5, 2014)

I just want a release date for smash 3DS. They said summer and it's like..summer.


----------



## LaceGloves (Jun 8, 2014)

I saw the roster for the people playing. I was hoping the Game Grumps would play. cx Oh well. I'm still gonna watch it. I really want to see all the fighting styles, and how smooth it is. "Show me your moves!"


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 8, 2014)

Capella said:


> YESSSS I'M GOING TO THE SMASH BROS CONVENTION !
> We live super close to it and my friend said we can park near his lot which is super close to the center
> Details here
> Is anyone else going to watch/go there and see it?



h8 u. I'm so jealous. I would make the best cosplay ever made and have front row seats so I could pat Amsa on the head. :')


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 8, 2014)

So I have no idea how E3 is gonna work. Is there like a specific day that a release date will be announced for Super Smash Bros 3DS? (Just curious as I'm not sure how many day's E3 will be).


----------



## Isabella (Jun 8, 2014)

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> So I have no idea how E3 is gonna work. Is there like a specific day that a release date will be announced for Super Smash Bros 3DS? (Just curious as I'm not sure how many day's E3 will be).



i would hope that they announce the release date at E3! Because what other time would they announce it? 
I just hope it's sometime in july at least, i seriously can't wait to play


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jun 9, 2014)

Isabella said:


> i would hope that they announce the release date at E3! Because what other time would they announce it?
> I just hope it's sometime in july at least, i seriously can't wait to play



I agree. I think E3 is the best time to announce some new characters and more importantly an official release date for the Super Smash Bros 3DS. jeez I would be so bummed if this didn't release by at least mid-end July as Summer is the best time for me to fully enjoy this game. ^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 10, 2014)

It's starting soon.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

*You can watch the tournament here: http://twitch.tv/Nintendo

Starts in exactly 5 minutes!*

EDIT: DAMMIT JEREMY XD


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't wait to see it!! All the gameplay!!


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

Its starting!

http://twitch.tv/Nintendo


----------



## Solar (Jun 10, 2014)

why can't we just get to the fights omg


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

Olimar and Little Mac advance!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fox and Zero Suit Samus advance!

Zero Suit Samus DOMINATED.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mario and Wii Fit Trainer advance!

Marth was dominating for awhile there! Sad Pit was eliminated :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Villager play up next!!!!* And Mega Man!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kirby and Villager move on to the Semi-Finals!

Semi Finals roster:

Olimar, Little Mac, Zero Suit Samus, Fox, Villager, Mario, Wii Fit Trainer, and Kirby!


----------



## Mario. (Jun 10, 2014)

The hype is real!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D i a (Jun 10, 2014)

This is pretty sweet. I'm so excited to see who's going to win!


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

*MEGA MAN'S FINAL SMASH!!! YESS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

ZELDA WILLIAMS IS AWESOME AT THE GAME.
C'MON KIRBY BEAT ZSS


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 10, 2014)

Just tuned in, Zero Suit is kicking serious butt!


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

Zero Suit Samus WINS!!!!!!!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

KIRBY WAS ROBBED ZSS WAS A COWARD


Can't wait for the ZSS nerf


----------



## Mario. (Jun 10, 2014)

Zero Suit Samus was just to op lol


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

Sad, Kirby deserved to win so badly.

Good games, sad to see Zero winning though, Kirby really should've won ;-;


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Yayyyy, the guy that spammed the same attack over and over won!

Too bad no one liked him xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyogo said:


> Sad, Kirby deserved to win so badly.
> 
> Good games, sad to see Zero winning though, Kirby really should've won ;-;



Because he was the real player.


----------



## Cory (Jun 10, 2014)

That scarf doe.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

Honestly, when they were voting for Samus or Olimar I was literally rooting for Olimar to win, Samus user just got too many kills by Final smashes.

Also the fact he used that scarf to be like a ninja at one point zzz


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Honestly, when they were voting for Samus or Olimar I was literally rooting for Olimar to win, Samus user just got too many kills by Final smashes.
> 
> Also the fact he used that scarf to be like a ninja at one point zzz



Lol, I think everyone hates him. 

Gah I hate his smugness.


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

*SHOTS FIRED BY REGGIE!!*


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

OH REGGIE YOU DIDN'T


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

I actually left the stream after smugman won, what'd Reggie do?


----------



## Venn (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG THAT WAS BEYOND PURE AWESOMENESS!
I still can't believe what I just watched. 
I WATCHED THE ENTIRE TOURNAMENT.


----------



## Flop (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> I actually left the stream after smugman won, what'd Reggie do?



He said he was going to practice SSB on his 3DS and kick everyone's a** xD


----------



## aetherene (Jun 10, 2014)

That was totally awesomeeeeeee!


----------



## Uffe (Jun 10, 2014)

oath2order said:


> KIRBY WAS ROBBED ZSS WAS A COWARD
> 
> 
> Can't wait for the ZSS nerf



I wouldn't say he was a coward. The strategy was to run the timer and hope that the fight would end in his favor and it did. I'm disappointed with how the fight ended, though. Had that tournament been ran by those who run their own Smash tournaments, Hungrybox would have won.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

@Flop, Oh goodness Reggie you, I wanna fight him ;-;

He would often do that a lot though, not just in the final match.

But hey, at least we saw some new things today, Shiny colors confirmed for Greninja and all.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 10, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> He would often do that a lot though, not just in the final match.
> 
> But hey, at least we saw some new things today, Shiny colors confirmed for Greninja and all.



lol I'm glad that the villager can be changed between female and male


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 10, 2014)

Venice said:


> OMG THAT WAS BEYOND PURE AWESOMENESS!
> I still can't believe what I just watched.
> I WATCHED THE ENTIRE TOURNAMENT.



I did too! That was amazing, I wish I was there!!!


----------



## oath2order (Jun 10, 2014)

Glad I was in the IRC for this


----------



## Mario. (Jun 10, 2014)

Venice said:


> OMG THAT WAS BEYOND PURE AWESOMENESS!
> I still can't believe what I just watched.
> I WATCHED THE ENTIRE TOURNAMENT.



Same here


----------



## Hyoshido (Jun 10, 2014)

I missed half of the first fight but I watched it all till Zero won.

I wish I could be testing it right now goddammit.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh my god. that was the biggest crock of horse **** I have ever seen.
Hungrybox deserved that win. restraining myself from cursing

Zero suit would have never made it to the finals if he hadn't gotten like 4 gd final smashes in the first match. He did NOT deserve to be in the final match, especially over Amsa. Good lord. That last stock hungrybox went so gd insane on his ass and he just ran for 45 seconds like a complete gd loser knowing that he could throw out a bull**** zero suit whip for the gimpedass sudden death finish.

On a lighter note, I'm so glad that PeePee won fan favorite tourney! REPPING THAT NORTH CAROLINA!!! *STACK IT UP!!!!!!*

also had hungrybox been able to play Puff he would've just rested the gd hell out of ol' mediocre final smash using zero suit samus.


----------



## Capella (Jun 10, 2014)

being there was amaze ;o;


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jun 10, 2014)

If I was there I probably would've decked some random person after hungrybox got robbed of his win.


----------



## ezrawtf (Jun 11, 2014)

omg i missed it. asdfadfadfw is there a way to watch the whole tournament?!


----------



## Nerd House (Jun 11, 2014)

ezrawtf said:


> omg i missed it. asdfadfadfw is there a way to watch the whole tournament?!



Right here!






0:00 Quarter Finals Match #1
5:51 Quarter Finals Match #2
11:04 Quarter Finals Match #3
16:54 Quarter Finals Match #4
23:10 Fan Vote Match #1
29:18 Fan Vote Match #2
35:06 Semi Finals Match #1
41:19 Semi Finals Match #2
47:19 Fan Vote Match #3
51:38 MEGA MAN HYYYYYYPE!!!
53:30 Fan Vote Match #4
59:05 Finals
1:05:44 Grand Finals﻿


----------



## Smith (Jun 16, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> Oh my god. that was the biggest crock of horse **** I have ever seen.
> Hungrybox deserved that win. restraining myself from cursing
> 
> Zero suit would have never made it to the finals if he hadn't gotten like 4 gd final smashes in the first match. He did NOT deserve to be in the final match, especially over Amsa. Good lord. That last stock hungrybox went so gd insane on his ass and he just ran for 45 seconds like a complete gd loser knowing that he could throw out a bull**** zero suit whip for the gimpedass sudden death finish.
> ...



NC Smash baby!


----------



## Kildor (Jun 16, 2014)

CookingOkasan said:


> If I was there I probably would've decked some random person after hungrybox got robbed of his win.



To be honest ZeRo didn't deserve the win because he was cowarding in the last match. If HungryBox just had a few more minutes, or seconds, he could have won.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Best parts/highlights of the Invitational :









- - - Post Merge - - -

In the first video, Reggie was so badass, one of the commentators fainted ( 0:38 on the left where the commentators were sitting)


----------

